# Rare horse colour pictures



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

The 'Silver Buckskin' is a photoshoped Akhal-Teke. It's really a bay and the color term is inaccurate. (This particular photo annoys me because people keep recirculating it without knowing any better.)

I do like the cremello AT. However most of the colors are not really that rare, beautiful none the less though.

The Grullo being described as a variation of buckskin made me smile. Grullo is black plus dun. 

Either way I like the horses and the colors.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Not unusual by any means. Most are actually fairly common and a couple, as Horseychick87 mentioned, are inaccurately labelled but lovely colors nonetheless.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

They're description of grey horses made me laugh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Agree, pretty pictures but most are common colors and there are several inaccurate details. Think the person who made it is inexperienced.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Agree with everyone else. The first horse looks to be a perlino to me, not a cremello. I've owned several of these colors. The photoshopped horse is not only a fake, but also not what a silver buckskin looks like (not even close)!

And for whatever reason the statement that grullo is a variation of buckskin actually bothers me some.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Most of these are quite common. I think whoever created this needs to do a tad more research. There are quite a few inaccuracies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

